# Chacoans for sale?



## Cooperluther (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been looking at several online dealers including Underground Reptiles and noticed Chacoans are selling for around $100 bucks cheaper than "normal" B&W tegus. Does anyone know why this is? I would have guessed they would cost more.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler137 (Jun 23, 2014)

They're $30 cheaper and I would assume it has to do with the amount of each tegu they get. Looks like they have over 100+ chacoans, and I'm not sure how many "normal" B&ws


----------

